

Show HN: Featureless text editor - epikur

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;notlikethesun.com&#x2F;spaceconsole&#x2F;<p>Convenient if you want to compose a special tweet, email, or note without the distraction of your inbox or other environment.<p>Scroll up or down to control the speed of the stars. The starfield Javascript is from Christophe Résigné - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;chiptune&#x2F;js&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;starfield.html
======
wingerlang
I just open sublime/notepad when I want to have an super fast plain text
editor. Usually when I want to remove formatting or when I write an email I
accidentally do not want to send.

------
kalehrishi
data:text/html, <html contenteditable>

just put this in address bar. simplest text editor ever

~~~
autotravis
Then ctrl+s when you're done to save an html file of your input.

------
BWStearns
Just a bug (or a feature? 0_o ), in Chrome at least it only lets me create two
lines, after that it begins writing over the second line. Other than that it's
pretty soothing lol.

~~~
epikur
Hmm, I'm not able to reproduce that. Did you happen to paste anything in?
Currently the contenteditable div gets a little jumbled when you paste in
anything that isn't plaintext.

~~~
BWStearns
Hmm. I just tried and was unable to reproduce it as well. Maybe I copy/pasted
something in that it didn't like? Sorry for the false report, I'll mess around
a bit and see if I can get it to work again.

------
epikur
Clickable link:
[http://notlikethesun.com/spaceconsole/](http://notlikethesun.com/spaceconsole/)

------
Walkman
OmmWriter is much better than this:
[http://www.ommwriter.com/](http://www.ommwriter.com/)

~~~
epikur
Nice! I'll observe that they definitely spent more than 10 minutes making
that.

